# Shots from the Wife's new T2i



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

So for Christmas and Anniversary present wife wanted a DSLR camera and I bought her the Cannon T2i. Needless to say I couldn't wait to get it out to the camp. Check out some of these untouched shots I got. Badass little camera for a beginner like wife and I are.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*A few more shots*

I am liking this camera too much, I may have to get my own.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great shots. Looks like a lot of fun on both sides of the camera.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Fisher Lou said:


> Great shots. Looks like a lot of fun on both sides of the camera.


That's what I was thinking. I think the bug has bit!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Quick...hide the credit cards and checkbook. Your in trouble now as I see a lens purchase on the horizon. 
That T2i is a pretty nice camera. Congrats !


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Quick...hide the credit cards and checkbook. Your in trouble now as I see a lens purchase on the horizon.
> That T2i is a pretty nice camera. Congrats !


Fred, should I show him? Oh, what the heck. 
That 300 f/2.8 will fit your camera just fine!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I tell you, this camera hasn't been far from my side since we got it. I filled to 8gb sd cards in three days. Fun stuff. And you guys are right, I am starting to browse for a lens. They sell them in camouflage? Lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't know about camo lenses, but they do sell some camo "socks" to cover your nice new white lens...

You might start looking into hard drives, too.... photography sucks 'em up with the size of the files nowadays..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yessir, they do. Here is just one example of a lens coat for the Canon 100-400L lens. That would be a great lens for your outdoor shooting, but not so good for low light.

B&H Photo has a lot of products for covering the lenses for actual use or for travel when not in use.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555778-USA/LensCoat_LC100400DC_Lens_Cover_for_Canon.html

Actually, I am thinking about getting one for my 300 f/2.8 mainly because I will most likely be shooting soccer in a month or so and it would help keep my hands warm.


----------

